#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  Zoekend naar minimaal 16 kanaals interface

## RHulshof

Hallo mede forum leden.

Afgelopen week ben ik benaderd om een Demo cd te gaan maken voor een band die ik al een tijdje live mix.

Nu de vragen.
- ik zoek een audio interface met minimaal 16 kanalen tegelijk op te nemen.
ook voldoende aux lijnen om de bandleden in een studio situatie voldoende monitor te kunnen geven. dacht aan minimaal 4 a 5 returns.

- het liefst via USB 2.0 zodat ik via mijn Laptop die ook firewire heeft kan gaan opnemen in een live situatie of studio en daarna kan bewerken met mijn PC die alleen USB heeft.

- tussen de 400 en 600 euro zou het moeten liggen.

- ik had eventueel de Tascam US 1641 voldoet deze hier aan of zie ik hierbij iets over het hoofd ?
anders zie ik zo snel ESI ESU 1808 nog misschien is die weer beter maar die heeft naar mijn idee te weinig mic ingangen of kan je die ook binnen laten komen op een Line ingang en dan dat signaal boosten.
mischien zijn er nog andere interfaces die ik nog niet heb gezien rond deze prijs stelling.

Met een vriendelijke groet Ronnie

----------


## showband

huur voor een prikkie ergens een alesis 24 sporen recorder. (nieuwprijs rond de 2K euro dus huurprijs bijna niks)

Sluit die aan, druk op record. et presto.

Haal de harddisk uit de recordingbay en stop die in je computer.

----------


## RHulshof

showband bedankt voor je reply alleen zit ik even te denken aan een oplossing om dit eventueel vaker te gaan doen.

Dus voor een keer is dat zeker een goede optie maar daarna wil ik toch eventueel iets gaan aanschaffen. 
Daarnaast lijkt het mij wel handig om doormiddel van een interface en een laptop lekker compakt te kunnen blijven.
gezien de ruimte waar de opnames vandaan moeten gaan komen niet heel erg ruim is.

----------


## berolios

> huur voor een prikkie ergens een alesis 24 sporen recorder. (nieuwprijs rond de 2K euro dus huurprijs bijna niks)
> 
> Sluit die aan, druk op record. et presto.
> 
> Haal de harddisk uit de recordingbay en stop die in je computer.



Zeker als het voor een one-time-job gaat zou ik ook ergens huren of lenen. HD24 is een fantastisch ding en klinkt ook erg goed voor zijn prijsklasse! Het is helaas wel iets genuanceerder dan wat Showband hier zegt, maar het werkt wel erg handig en snel. Opnemen op je HD-24 en daarna overzetten op je computer om te mixen en evt editen. Voor moonitoring tijdens opnemen alsook als pre-amps heb je dan wel een tafel nodig.

Wil je liever toch een audio-interface, kijk dan eens dan een Motu 24i/o... klinkt veel beter dan die tascam en ESI, maar weet niet hoe het zit met USB/ Firewire en zo... Motu en RME bieden wel behoorlijk meer kwaliteit...

Mijn ervaring is trouwens dat USB en veel audio-interfacing niet echt lekker werken. USB poort wordt namelijk je CPU voor gebruikt, terwijl dat bij Firewire niet het geval is. Audio over USB gaat dus ten koste van je DSP power!! Waarom heb je trouwens bij het mixen een audio-interface nodig, behalve voor je afluistering??

Verder moet je ook goed nadenken met welke software je het wilt opnemen en afmixen. Je kunt voor een universele VST omgeving gaan, of voor een pakket als ProTools LE (dat o.a. ik bijv heb).

Ik denk dat het doornemen van DIT topic je zeker een goed inzicht geeft, dus zeker even doen zou ik zeggen !!

Neem het topic effe door en veel succes ermee, hopelijk heb je wat aan deze bijdrage!

----------


## frederic

Let wel niet iedere mengtafel heeft direct outs.

Tussen 4-600€ zal dit moeilijk worden.
Ik dacht aan een focusrite saffire pro 26 i/o 585€ octopre LE uitbreiding 545€.incl adat optie

Indien nodig kan je dan nog een 
3de module bijkopen, Ook eventueel een goeie channelstrip voor de zangstemmen

Voordeel hiervan is dat je de multikabel hierop kunt laten toekomen ook al heeft de tafel geen direct outs, 
en dan met 2 jacksnakes van 8 doorverbinden met de mengtafel.

De retours kun je gewoon van de mengtafel nemen.
PS, het zal wel firewire worden

----------


## Ibvee

Afhankelijk van je resolutie, maar hoogstwaarschijnlijk gaat 16 in en 6 uit niet werken via USB, omdat de bandbreedte te klein is. Ze zijn waarschijnlijk dus ook niet te vinden.

De Motu 24i/o heeft een bijbehorende PCI DSP kaart nodig, wat dus niet mogelijk is met een laptop.

RME is erg mooi, maar ook duur. Het lijkt er op de website op alsof zowel de FireFace 400 als de FireFace 800 die 16 kanalen I/O kan halen. Maar dan heb je wel nog een extra ADAT converter nodig. 

Misschien de M-audio lightbridge (M-AUDIO - ProFire Lightbridge - 34-in/36-out FireWire Lightpipe Interface), maar dan heb je nog geen converters erbij. Wel voordelig als je nog verder wilt met opnemen, je kunt er alle kanten mee op. Maar ik durf niet te zeggen of dat altijd stabiel is.

----------


## RHulshof

berolios 

Als software wil ik dus adobe audition 1.5 gaan gebruiken gezien ik deze legaal heb en goed ken. misschien op den duur over stappen naar een ander software pakket.

Ik wil dus inderdaad een audio interface gaan aanschaffen gezien ik dit ook wel vaker zou willen gaan doen.

Het verhaal van firewire en Usb is een goed punt om over na te denken en rekening mee te houden.

Ibvee

de Tascam US 1641 kan 16 in 8 uit over USB 2.0 No latency monitoring volgens de website daar ga ik dan vanuit dat dit zou moeten kunnen werken.

----------


## berolios

Nou, duidelijk... 

Wordt dus een VST omgeving en opnemen op je laptop en niet via een HD-24.
Jammer inderdaad van die benodigde PCI kaart van de Motu 24 i/o... vind het erg lang duren totdat ze met een Expresscard uitkomen, maar dat is weer een andere discussie.

In dit geval zijn de pre-amps en converters de belangrijkste elementen die jouw geluidskwaliteit gaan bepalen. Mijn advies is dan ook zonder twijfel te kiezen voor de hoogste kwaliteit die je kunt betalen... nu heb je daar misschien even pijn van in je beurs, maar later ga je daar veel plezier en voordeel uit halen. 

Een andere tip die ik je wil meegeven is goed te kijken naar de uitbreidingsmogelijkheden... als je nu een systeem koopt dat maximaal 16 kanalen aankan voldoet dit weliswaar nu aan je eisen, maar geeft je dat geen enkele mogelijkheid in de toekomst verder uit te breiden wanneer dat gewenst is! (zoals bijvoorbeeld met die Tascam het geval is?)

Als ik het zo zie (en voor zover ik er kijk op heb) lijken me die Focusrite Saphire en die M-Audio lightbridge... beide icm 1 of meerdere stand-alone pre-amp/ converters (zoals bijvoorbeeld Focusrite Octopre, RME 8-kanalas pre-amp... etc)... de beste keuze voor jou: je hoeft er nu geen investering van duizend euro of meer tegenaan te gooien en ze bieden genoeg uitbreidingsmogelijkheden voor de toekomst.

USB vs Firewire --> kies voor Firewire... daar ga je geen spijt van krijgen !!

Succes ermee!


p.s. ik heb een audio-interface van Tascam (US-122) voor mijn live-meet-setje en daar heb ik best veel problemen met USB drivers gehad... dit zegt natuurlijk niks over de werking van het systeem waar jij naar bent aan het kijken, maar wellicht toch waardevolle input...

----------


## frederic

alleen opletten met de firewire van laptops. Je weet niet wat er in zit!
Heb soms al ervaren dat er compatibiliteitsproblemen zijn.
Soms valt de sync weg waardoor de in en uitgangen uitvallen. Je kan wel telkens de sync terug instellen, maar dit kom je liever niet tegen tijdens een opname.

Je kan dit simpel oplossen door een express kaartje te kopen met firewire gebaseerd op een chipset van Texas Instruments.

----------


## frederic

> Nou, duidelijk... 
> 
> Wordt dus een VST omgeving en opnemen op je laptop en niet via een HD-24.
> Jammer inderdaad van die benodigde PCI kaart van de Motu 24 i/o... vind het erg lang duren totdat ze met een Expresscard uitkomen, maar dat is weer een andere discussie.
> 
> In dit geval zijn de pre-amps en converters de belangrijkste elementen die jouw geluidskwaliteit gaan bepalen. Mijn advies is dan ook zonder twijfel te kiezen voor de hoogste kwaliteit die je kunt betalen... nu heb je daar misschien even pijn van in je beurs, maar later ga je daar veel plezier en voordeel uit halen. 
> 
> Een andere tip die ik je wil meegeven is goed te kijken naar de uitbreidingsmogelijkheden... als je nu een systeem koopt dat maximaal 16 kanalen aankan voldoet dit weliswaar nu aan je eisen, maar geeft je dat geen enkele mogelijkheid in de toekomst verder uit te breiden wanneer dat gewenst is! (zoals bijvoorbeeld met die Tascam het geval is?)
> 
> ...



Die M-Audio lightbridge komt wel veel duurder uit hé.

----------


## martijn verkerk

> Nou, duidelijk... 
> 
> Wordt dus een VST omgeving en opnemen op je laptop en niet via een HD-24.
> Jammer inderdaad van die benodigde PCI kaart van de Motu 24 i/o... vind het erg lang duren totdat ze met een Expresscard uitkomen, maar dat is weer een andere discussie.



je hebt doosjes waar je een pci kaart in drukt en via een kabeltje naar een exprescard uitkomen
heb dit zien gebeuren met madi pci kaart van rme gewoon strak 56 kanalen opnemen en afspelen op een laptop....

----------


## berolios

> je hebt doosjes waar je een pci kaart in drukt en via een kabeltje naar een exprescard uitkomen
> heb dit zien gebeuren met madi pci kaart van rme gewoon strak 56 kanalen opnemen en afspelen op een laptop....



Ben je er toen ook achteraan gegaan hoeveel die PCI-ExpressCard converters kosten?
Ik kon er destijds alleen een in de VS vinden voor 'maar' 1000 euro... neen dank u dus  :Wink: ... Maar voor hetzelfde geld is er ondertussen iets goedkopers te krijgen...

----------


## frederic

> je hebt doosjes waar je een pci kaart in drukt en via een kabeltje naar een exprescard uitkomen
> heb dit zien gebeuren met madi pci kaart van rme gewoon strak 56 kanalen opnemen en afspelen op een laptop....



Hebt U al eens nagerekend wat dit moet kosten?

MADI - ADAT: *RME ADI 648*= +/-2300
MADI - Espreskaart: *RME HDSPE MADIFACE*: +/- 1300

Dan heb je nog niet eens AD converters en microfoonpreamps.

Denk niet dat de poster dit ervoor over heeft.

----------


## RHulshof

oke ik ben onder tussen nog even verder aan het zoeken gegaan.

*PRESONUS FIRESTUDIO PROJECT* heb ik ook gevonden voldoet ook aan die 16 kanalen werkt wel op firewire kan wel op mijn laptop een fujitsu siemens van nog geen week met 3gb intern geheugen.

maar ik zou niet weten hoe dat werkt en hoe stabiel dat is gezien ik overal lees dat USB 2.0 hogere bandbreedte heeft.

en voor mijn PC zou ik een firewire kaart moeten aanschaffen.

zou dit een betere zet zijn dan de tascam of zou ik dan toch meer geld er in moeten gaan stoppen.
financieel zou ik het toch echt om te starten tot 600 euro willen gaan.
later kan ik altijd nog weer uitbreiden en meer gaan inversteren.

Live mixen heb ik genoeg ervaring mee studio mixen heb ik wel gedaan maar dat was analoog en dan nu Digitaal en het liefst op eigen aparatuur.

----------


## berolios

Zo, nog even een reactie, dan is het wel weer mooi voor vandaag  :Wink: 




> ...later kan ik altijd nog weer uitbreiden en meer gaan inversteren...



'probleem' is dat hetgeen dat je nu koopt ook bepaalt wat je aan uitbreidingsmogelijkheden hebt. Als je nu iets koopt dat het toch net niet helemaal is qua kwaliteit en je wilt later gaan uitbreiden, zit je vast aan: ofwel helemaal overnieuw beginnen, ofwel meer geld uitgeven aan spullen van dezelfde kwaliteit (die dus niet biedt wat je eigenlijk wilt).

Maar goed, het feit dat jij 16 microfoon-kanalen input wilt hebben is wel een uitdaging inderdaad.* Er zijn namelijk zat interfaces die 16 kanalen binnen kunnen halen, maar dat is dan maar vaak met 4 of 8 pre-amps en erg vaak via extra digitale ingangen* (waar je in beginsel dus niet zoveel aan hebt). Zo ook bijvoorbeeld met de tascam die je steeds aanhaalt. Bedenk je even goed at je in feite drie dingen nodig hebt voor elk van de 16 kanalen:
[LIST=1][*]Mic pre-amp (om je microfoonbron naar lijnsignaal te versterken)[*]AD Converter (om je analoge signaal om te zetten naar een digitaal signaal)[*]PC interface (om je audio-signaal jouw computer in te krijgen)[/LIST]
Zoals ik al eerder aangaf bepalen de pre-amp en converter voor het grootste deel de geluidskwaliteit.

Dus met andere woorden: ook met de Tascam die je uit hebt gezocht ben je er nog niet! Je hebt dan nog altijd een 8-kanaals pre-amp nodig om tot 16 kanalen te komen.

Waar je over zou kunnen denk is een setup als volgt:
Deze LIGHTBRIDGE geeft je voor 375 alle interfacing die je nodig zult hebben (32 kanalen), dwz van digitale audio naar je PC en terug (stap 3 dus). Hiermee ben je dus klaar voor de toekomst !!

Als je er dan voor kiest om gewone 8-kanaals pre-amp/converters bij te kopen, ben je behoorlijk flexibel in je set-up. Je kunt om te beginnen bijvoorbeeld een goede en een crappy kopen. Die crappy vervang je dan op termijn ook door een goede en gebruik je voorlopig voor iets minder kritieke instrumenten als tommetjes of iets dergelijks. Mijn advies blijft echter: als je je budget wat op kunt rekken: ga dan voor kwaliteit !!! Daar ga je later veel plezier van hebben !!

MOTU, Focusrite 1, Focusrite 2 of Presonus hebben bijvoorbeeld van dit soort 1 HE pre-amp/converters, zelfs een merk als Behringer heeft dit, dus er is genoeg van te vinden. Ook kun je er dan later eventueel nog voor kiezen voor lead-vocalen en dergelijke exclusievere pre-amp/coverters te gebruiken die je via SPDIF binnen haalt, zoals een ISA of iets dergelijks... maar dat is voorlopig even toekomstmuziek.

Ik wil niet beweren dat dit de enige oplossing voor je is, maar allicht wel een optie en argumenten om eens goed over na te denken.

Succes ermee!!

----------


## Jacob

Een paar jaar geleden had ik ongeveer dezelfde uitdaging. Ongeveer 16 kanalen audio opnemen op locatie. En dat met niet te veel budget.

Ik heb een 2ehands Motu 828 I gekocht. Samen met een Behringer ADA8000 kan je 16 kanalen audio opnemen. Voor minder dan 600 was ik klaar. Icm met een Yamaha 01v96 kan ik zelfs 18 ch audio opnemen.

Voor 250 euro had ik daarvoor al een Soundcraft Spirit studio 16-8 
Hiermee kan je de mixen maken voor de monitors.

----------


## martijn verkerk

> Hebt U al eens nagerekend wat dit moet kosten?
> 
> MADI - ADAT: *RME ADI 648*= +/-2300
> MADI - Espreskaart: *RME HDSPE MADIFACE*: +/- 1300
> 
> Dan heb je nog niet eens AD converters en microfoonpreamps.
> 
> Denk niet dat de poster dit ervoor over heeft.



heb het ook niet over madi oplossing voor topic starter....
alleen ff inhaken op pci>expresscard (en idd doosjes zijn duur :EEK!: )
maar ff ontopic idd motu is een oplossing!

----------


## RHulshof

zo'n Motu 828 zou ik daar voor de toekomst dan ook voldoende mee vooruit kunnen ?

op zich zou dat een oplossing kunnen zijn.

----------


## Jacob

Op ebay staat nu een 828 MKII voor 208euro. Over 2 dagen is de veiling afgelopen. Hij is in America. Mijn 828 is schakelbaar tussen 115/230v.

Er is genoeg te lezen over de Motu 828 op internet. Je moet zelf de keuze maken of dit is wat je zoekt. Ik weet niet wat jij over 5 jaar wil kunnen doen. Waarschijnlijk verkoop je de 828 over 2 jaar wel weer voor minstens 100euro.

----------


## frederic

Wat ook nog altijd een hardrunner is, is de RME Digiface.
Tegenwoordig heeft hij ook een HDSPe kaart voor de nieuwe laptops.
Is wel een heel stuk beter dan Motu

----------


## RHulshof

ik zou met een 828 dus tot maximaal 22 kanalen kunnen uitbreiden ?

verdere alternatieven moet ik nog even onder de loep nemen of dat haalbaar zou zijn met het budget.

maar veel meer dan 20 kanalen uiteindelijk zou voor mij niet perse hoeven.

dus zou dit wel kunnen.
 :Smile:

----------


## berolios

> ik zou met een 828 dus tot maximaal 22 kanalen kunnen uitbreiden ?
> 
> verdere alternatieven moet ik nog even onder de loep nemen of dat haalbaar zou zijn met het budget.
> 
> maar veel meer dan 20 kanalen uiteindelijk zou voor mij niet perse hoeven.
> 
> dus zou dit wel kunnen.



Ik heb even gekeken, maar de Motu 828 mkIII via Firewire heeft tot 28 ingangen.

Je moet wel effe goed kijken op welke manier je tot die 22 kanalen kunt komen en hoeveel extra spullen je nodig hebt om er gebruik van te maken. Op de 828 mkIII heb je 10 kanalen analoog in op de interface zelf (waarvan *MAAR 2* met pre-amp, de rest is dus op lijn-niveau !!), 16 kanalen via ADAT in (moet je dus extra pre-amp/ converters voor kopen). Dan nog 2 kanalen input via SPDIF (moet je dus ook aparte pre-amp/ converter voor kopen).

Als je dus het 828 doosje koopt heb je effectief maar *TWEE kanalen* die 'af' zijn, dwz: pre-amp + converter + interface (zie mijn eerdere post).

Bij de USB 828 mkII kun je op een vergelijkbare manier tot 20 inputs gaan, maar zoals ik je al eerder aangaf: ga in ***snaam voor Firewire... daar ga je geen spijt van krijgen!

Als je dan deze 828-optie vergelijkt met de suggestie die ik eerder deed (lightbrigde met aparte 8-kanaals pre-amp/ converters), 'win' je dus maar 2 kanalen, die al op de 828 zitten.... verder moet je vrijwel dezelfde investering doen aan extra apparatuur (prijsverschil tussen 8-kanaals pre-amp MET of ZONDER converters is erg klein, als er al verschil tussen zit in jouw prijsklasse). Een lightbridge is echter een stuk goedkoper dan een 828 mkIII, dus is de 828-optie uiteindelijk duurder !!

Als je echt met de prijs zit, kun je eventueel ook eens kijken naar een (of twee) '8pre' van Motu. Daar heb je 8 mic-pre-amps + converters + interface. Nadeel is wel dat je bij de 8pre maar 1 ADAT input hebt, wat betekent dat je met maar een extra 8-kanaals pre-amp/converter al aan je maximum zit van 16 kanalen. Echter, als je nu twee van die apparaten koopt, kun je deze wellicht naast elkaar als input gebruiken (dit moet je even checken!!), dus via twee Firewire poorten zou je dan tot 32 kanalen input maximaal kunnen gaan. Anders kun je nog altijd jouw 8pre's gebruiken als pre-amp/ converter in een grotere set-up als de tijd daar is dat je meer dan 16 kanalen nodig gaat hebben. 

Tip: houd de 'ingredienten' die ik je eerder al vertelde GOED IN JE ACHTERHOOFD als je naar interfaces kijkt. Als er staat 'tot 22 kanalen input' of iets dergelijks, kijk dan ook goed HOE je tot dat aantal inputs kunt komen...

Succes ermee.

----------


## frederic

Ik heb het eerlijk gezegt nie zo voor Motu.
1 Ze staan berucht voor hun onstabiele drivers
2 wanneer er een nieuw operatingsysteem uitkomt moet je veel sjans hebben dat ze nieuwe drivers maken.  :Cool: 

RME is altijd mee met hun producten en drivers, en is stabiel.

----------


## berolios

> Ik heb het eerlijk gezegt nie zo voor Motu.
> 1 Ze staan berucht voor hun onstabiele drivers
> 2 wanneer er een nieuw operatingsysteem uitkomt moet je veel sjans hebben dat ze nieuwe drivers maken. 
> 
> RME is altijd mee met hun producten en drivers, en is stabiel.



RME is zeker top, maar ligt simpelweg VER buiten het budget van de TS !! Als je over een 16-kanaals systeem praat, met uitbreidingsmogelijkheden, praat je over een VEELVOUD van RHulshof's budget.

'Meegaan' met alles bijhouden wat operatingsystemen en dergelijke betreft is een keuze die je voor jezelf mag maken. Bij Mac OSX is dit allemaal niet zo'n probleem, bij Windows ligt dit duidelijk (helaas) anders... Ik zeg: als je een goed draaiend systeem hebt, houd het dan zo! Waarom 'up'graden naar Vista als XP prima draait? Maar goed, dit is weer een andere discussie.

Dat Motu onstabiel zou zijn, is voor mij helemaal nieuw... moet ik er wel eerlijksheidshalve bij zeggen dat ik er niet echt goed 'in' zit wat dat betreft...

Wat de TS moet doen, mag hij helemaal zelf uitvinden natuurlijk... hoewel ik mijn 'lightbridge + perifierie' suggestie helemaal niet zo'n gek idee vind  :Wink: ... Ik probeer gewoon duidelijk te maken waar je aan moet denken als je zo'n systeem gaat aanschaffen:
[LIST=1][*]pre-amp[*]converter[*]interface[/LIST]
en dat lang niet alle systemen ook daadwerkelijk datgene bieden dat je zou denken aan de hand van de 'tot 28 kanalen input'-kreten...

----------


## Jacob

Het is niet zo dat ik vind dat de motu oplossing de beste is. Ik heb ongeveer 4 jaar geleden voor de zelfde keus gestaan en toen (voor weinig) de motu kunnen kopen. Het gaat om de mogelijkheden die je hebt. Er is genoeg keuze. 

Op dit moment zou ik voor een Alesis HD24 gaan. Voor minder dan 1000 euro kan je 2ehands er wel aankomen. Dan heb je echt iets goeds en portable.

Keuzes  keuzes keuzes. Succes

----------


## berolios

> Het is niet zo dat ik vind dat de motu oplossing de beste is. Ik heb ongeveer 4 jaar geleden voor de zelfde keus gestaan en toen (voor weinig) de motu kunnen kopen. Het gaat om de mogelijkheden die je hebt. Er is genoeg keuze. 
> 
> Op dit moment zou ik voor een Alesis HD24 gaan. Voor minder dan 1000 euro kan je 2ehands er wel aankomen. Dan heb je echt iets goeds en portable.
> 
> Keuzes  keuzes keuzes. Succes



Een HD-24 is fantastisch... ik heb er zelf ook een...
Echter: je mist dan nog altijd 16 PRE-AMPS !!
Ofwel: zonder tafel of pre-amps heb je NIKS aan een HD-24




> ...Keuzes  keuzes keuzes...



Lezen... lezen... lezen...  :Wink:

----------


## RHulshof

Vandaag nog even flink wezen kijken en nog wat uitzoek werk gedaan.

Denk dat ik van de tascam af stap 1 omdat die USB gebruikt i.p.v. Firewire en geen uitbreidingen aan kan.

nu den vraag ik kom uit op een Focusrite saffire pro 26 I-O
is dit een goed model om te gaan kopen en dan een Behringer ADA 8000 erbij om aan het aantal kanalen te komen. 

De Behringer is om in te stappen krijg ik daarna nog iets meer werk in het recorden wil ik die aanvullen met een Fucusrite Octopre.

Nog even een vraag kan ik in de toekomst hier ook eventueel en de Behringer en de octopre op aansluiten dan kan ik dus aan de 26kanalen komen of moet dit op een andere manier.

Alvast bedankt voor jullie support tot nu toe.

----------


## berolios

De Sapphire Pro 26 i/o heeft 8 pre-amp/ converters aan boord en kan nog eens 16 ADAT kanalen en 2 SPDIF kanalen binnenhalen... uiteindelijk kun je zo dus tot 26 kanalen komen.

Jouw plan om een Sapphire Pro 26 i/o aan te schaffen, samen met een ADA8000, lijkt me een mooie opzet. Later kun je dan inderdaad nog een Octopre LE erbij nemen... dan heb je 24 kanalen in totaal en houd je die Behringer voor tommetjes en dergelijke.  Zelf zou ik me bedenken of ik voor het prijverschil tussen de ADA8000 (260 euro) en de Octopre LE (420 euro) van 160 euro niet toch direct voor de Octopre zou gaan, maar als ik zo even snel reken ben je al behoorlijk over je budget heen aan het gaan... 

Heeft hier iemand ervaringen met de pre-amps van de Sapphire? En/ of ervaring met kwaliteitsverschil tussen de ADA8000 en Octopre LE ?? Ik niet direct namelijk  :Wink: ...

Ik denk dat je op de goede weg zit !!
Succes ermee !!

----------


## showband

even een reality check.
Ergens anders op dit forum worden dongels voor lichtshows afgeraden wegens onbetrouwbaarheid en technische problemen.

Zitten we hier voor een zaalmixer die ook liveopnames wil gaan doen allemaal leuke "software via dongle" oplossingen te verzinnen....  :Confused: 

Dit gaat gegarandeerd een paar opname avonden shit veroorzaken. En ergernissen. En een half jaar duren voor het feilloos werkt.

Koop voor liveopnames gewoon een tweedehands fostex, adat, roland, tascam of whatever hardwarebox met een hardwareoplossing en druk op "record"
echt

Als je niet een storingsvrije draaiende oplossing in je homestudio hebt die je mee wil gaan namen is een computer setup samenstellen voor live NIET de weg.  :Mad: 

my two cents.  :Cool:

----------


## frederic

> even een reality check.
> Ergens anders op dit forum worden dongels voor lichtshows afgeraden wegens onbetrouwbaarheid en technische problemen.
> 
> Zitten we hier voor een zaalmixer die ook liveopnames wil gaan doen allemaal leuke "software via dongle" oplossingen te verzinnen.... 
> 
> Dit gaat gegarandeerd een paar opname avonden shit veroorzaken. En ergernissen. En een half jaar duren voor het feilloos werkt.
> 
> Koop voor liveopnames gewoon een tweedehands fostex, adat, roland, tascam of whatever hardwarebox met een hardwareoplossing en druk op "record"
> echt
> ...



Waarom niet? Ik heb al 2 jaar een rack met 3 octopre's zitten, en een saffire 26 i/o. Heb 3 DB25 naar jack snakes gekocht voor onze band. De multi komt toe op de octopre's, en via de DB25 poorten sturen we ze naar de mengtafel. We hebben altijd redelijk goeie cleane opnames.

----------


## showband

> *Waarom niet*?



lees het bovenstaande nog eens:
" Dit gaat gegarandeerd een paar opname avonden shit veroorzaken. En ergernissen. En een half jaar duren voor het feilloos werkt."

De orginele posting is van een persoon die dus nog geen werkende setup heeft en wil beginnen deze op te bouwen met als DOEL een liveopname te doen.

Ik begrijp dat er veel mensen hier op het forum zitten die even een paar interfaces hebben gekocht. De software hebben geladen. En daarna gelijk een feilloos werkende set hadden zonder allerlei "leercurve" verschijnselen????  :Confused: 

Ik ken ze niet namelijk.

----------


## berolios

Even zorgen dat deze trein niet gaat ontsporen  :Wink: ...




> ...Zitten we hier voor een zaalmixer die ook liveopnames wil gaan doen allemaal leuke "software via dongle" oplossingen te verzinnen...



*NEE*, dat is niet wat we hier aan het doen zijn  :Cool: ...
Even wat stukjes herhalen uit de openingspost:




> Afgelopen week ben ik benaderd om een *Demo cd* te gaan maken voor een band die ik al een tijdje live mix.
> Nu de vragen.
> - ik zoek een audio interface met minimaal 16 kanalen tegelijk op te nemen.
> ook voldoende aux lijnen om de bandleden *in een studio situatie* voldoende monitor te kunnen geven. dacht aan minimaal 4 a 5 returns....



Anders had ik hem allang alles uit zijn hoofd gepraat en aan een HD-24 geholpen... je kent me ondertussen toch wel  :Wink: ?
Hij heeft dus ook voor alle kanalen pre-amps en soort van 'direct monitoring' nodig... vandaar deze setup... die denk ik perfect is voor deze toepassing en het daarbij horende budget!

Adios...

----------


## RHulshof

Het is dus mijn bedoeling om mijn laptop te pakken en de interface dan naar de klant.
Daar mijn opnames maken en dan thuis op mijn PC verder afmixen.

Niet in een Live situatie.


Afmixen van losse sporen heb ik al vaker thuis gedaan alleen heb ik dus de interface nodig om met mijn laptop die opnames te kunnen maken en tevens de returns voor monitoring te kunnen geven.

Vandaar deze manier en Live zou hier ook mee kunnen lijkt mij. gewoon op de direct out van de aanwezige mixer. en anders moet je ergens een break out verzinnen  :Wink: 

maar goed ik ben nu momenteel aan het kijken voor een focusrite saffire pro 26/I-O eventueel tweede hands.

Ik zag in de manual dat ik ook een twede saffire kan aansluiten heeft dit nog voordelen dat ik een tweede saffire aanschaf i.p.v. de octopre ?

----------


## berolios

> ...Ik zag in de manual dat ik ook een twede saffire kan aansluiten heeft dit nog voordelen dat ik een tweede saffire aanschaf i.p.v. de octopre ?...



Je hebt dan ook meer uitgangen... Maar als je deze extra uitgangen niet nodig hebt, zou ik het gewoon allemaal via 1 26 i/o doen.




> ...Vandaar deze manier en Live zou hier ook mee kunnen lijkt mij. gewoon op de direct out van de aanwezige mixer. en anders moet je ergens een break out verzinnen ...



Als je live op gaat nemen ligt het maar helemaal aan de mengtafel of het handig is om de direct-outs te gebruiken...op veel goedkope tafels zit deze namelijk NA de insert, NA, de EQ en zelfs NA de schuif... maw: alles wat je doet tijdens het live-mixen staat op je opnames !!! In die gevallen is het veel beter een extra break-out te maken en je eigen pre-amps te gebruiken... deze zullen in deze gevallen ook beter klinken dan de pre-amps van dit soort tafeltjes. Als je dan een keer een dikke tafel voor je neus hebt, kun je er altijd nog voor kiezen hier WEL met de direct outs te werken... bij grotere tafels kun je vaak ook kiezen waar in het signaalpad de direct-out zit... en kun je dus direct na de pre-amp aftakken !

Succes ermee

----------


## RHulshof

Dus beter om een saffire 26 I/O met een octopre te nemen.

Gaan we daar nog even naar zoeken voor een tweede hands.

Dan heb ik het geloof ik wel aardig voor elkaar.

zoeken maar weer. bedankt weer zo ver.

----------


## frederic

> Dus beter om een saffire 26 I/O met een octopre te nemen.
> 
> Gaan we daar nog even naar zoeken voor een tweede hands.
> 
> Dan heb ik het geloof ik wel aardig voor elkaar.
> 
> zoeken maar weer. bedankt weer zo ver.



En zoek een Octopre (niet de LE) Daar ziotten compressor/limitter op per kanaal.

----------


## RHulshof

Bedankt voor die tip maar dat zou toch nog even toekomst blijven eerst kijken dat ik een Focusrite saffire pro 26 I/O kan bemachtigen en dan kijken hoeveel geld er over blijft.

Ik denk dat er in eerste instantie een Behringer ADA-8000 gaat komen om de 8 extra inputs te kunnen realiseren.

----------


## RHulshof

Whooo gisteren via marktplaats de Focusrite Saffire pro 26 I/O gekocht v/d week ga ik hem ophalen.

nu nog even kijken naar een pre amp met adat en klaar. denk dat dit in eerste instantie een behringer gaat worden gezien de octopre nog net even iets te duur zijn.

----------


## berolios

> Whooo gisteren via marktplaats de Focusrite Saffire pro 26 I/O gekocht v/d week ga ik hem ophalen.



Lees hieromtrent het volgende topic eens: [KLIK]

Ik zou absoluut zeker weten je laptop meenemen, aansluiten en alle pre-amps testen... wellicht kun je dit ook doen op zijn systeem, maar je eigen systeem is toch wat fijner.

Ook kun je eens even op internet zoeken of er geen diagnostics van Focusrite zijn die je kunt runnen. Als je zo'n programmaatje runt, checkt deze of alle hardware naar behoren werkt.

Ben in ieder geval blij voor je dat je er een op zo'n korte termijn hebt weten te vinden!
Succes en veel plezier ermee!

p.s. een 2e hands Octopre LE is ook te duur voor je? Frederic geeft aan dat naar zijn mening comp/lim onmisbaar zijn bij een pre-amp... nou, mijn ervaringen zijn echt anders... als je netjes levelled is alles dik voor elkaar... en als er exact dezelfde pre-amps in de normale Octopre en de LE versie zitten, zou ik niet een paar honderd euro meer betalen voor dynamics die je eigenlijk toch niet direct nodig hebt. Zijn ze in sommige situaties handig? Ja, dat zeker... heb je ze nodug en moet je er ook geld aan uitgeven? Nee, ik ben van mening van niet...

----------


## RHulshof

berolios ik heb deze verkoper gesproken en ben van plan om bij hem langs te gaan om in iedergeval alle inputs te checken en van die diagnostics is een goede tip ga ik zo eens naar zoeken.

verder was ik ook al van plan om mijn laptop mee te pakken die kant op.

De Saffire zit nog met een paar maanden garantie en heeft alleen maar in een vaste studio opstelling gestaan.

Octopre twede hands moet ik mij even nog in verdiepen en kijken wat het aanbod is maar ik denk dat het stukje behringer mischien een beetje zonde zou zijn van de kwaliteit.

Nu hoorde ik van het bandje waar ik mee bezig ga dat hun drummer waarschijnlijk niet direct mee speelt tijdens de opnames.

dat geeft mij weer iets meer ruimte voor de extra kanalen en zullen misschien niet direct nodig zijn.

Zou financieel wel lekker zijn kan ik iets bij sparen en dan direct voor een Focusrite gaan dan heb ik alles meteen beter voor elkaar.

vanavond ga ik met een andere band mixen denk dat ik dan meteen voorleg dat ik binnenkort ook voor hun een demo kan opnemen  :Wink: 

Nog even een vraagje is het mogelijk dat ik opnames maak op de laptop en die niet op de HD van de laptop opneem maar op een externe HD die een grotere buffer heeft dan die van de laptop via USB 2.0 ?
Dit even puur omdat ik mij dit afvraag niet omdat ik dat persee zo zou willen doen maar meer om er meer van te weten te komen.

----------


## frederic

Een aankoop van een saffire is alvast een goed begin!

----------


## RHulshof

Morgen ga ik hem ophalen kan ik mooi de rest van het weekend spelen met de focusrite  :Wink: 

Ben blij dat jullie mij zo hebben willen helpen met misschien wat uitlopende ideeën maar dat leverde mij toch deze goede keuze op.

Hierna ga ik eerst even met de Band om de tafel zitten kijken of de drummer door gaat dat zou mij toch even de extra kanalen schelen.

kan ik mooi even doorsparen voor een octopre i.p.v. de behringer.

mijn dank is groot ik hou jullie nog wel even op de hoogte van mijn bevindingen als ik hem binnen heb.

----------


## RHulshof

De firewire was even knoeien omdat aan de praat te helpen maar als het eenmaal werkt  :Wink: 

Heb het nu wel aardig stabiel draaien heb mijn vista versie even op een nieuw account uitgekleed dan draait het nog wat sneller.
met audition werkt alles incl. midi en een super kleine latancy.
Maar met andere software Cubase of Sonar of nuendo werkt de midi niet qua geluid dus ook geen click track.
misschien dat iemand hier iets voor weet.

Ik weet zeker dat dit een goede zet is geweest en is het dan ook dubbel en dwars waard ( nu mijn vriendin nog overtuigen  :Wink:  

Tot zo ver bedankt voor jullie advies !

ps. zitten er in de Octopre de zelfde pre amps als in de Saffire ?

----------


## frederic

> De firewire was even knoeien omdat aan de praat te helpen maar als het eenmaal werkt 
> 
> Heb het nu wel aardig stabiel draaien heb mijn vista versie even op een nieuw account uitgekleed dan draait het nog wat sneller.
> met audition werkt alles incl. midi en een super kleine latancy.
> Maar met andere software Cubase of Sonar of nuendo werkt de midi niet qua geluid dus ook geen click track.
> misschien dat iemand hier iets voor weet.
> 
> Ik weet zeker dat dit een goede zet is geweest en is het dan ook dubbel en dwars waard ( nu mijn vriendin nog overtuigen  
> 
> ...



Je moet eens kijken of er geen andere midiaparaten zijn geinstalleerd (op het moederbord of zo) die leg je beter af.

De preamps zijn dezelfde als de Platinium preamps (octopre)
Heb wel gemerkt onder Vista dat de sync funtie regelmatig uitvalt. Met XP heb je dit probleem niet. Dan heb je geen inputs. Je moet dan eens op het ledje van de synq optie klikke. Dan werkt het weer. Het lijkt me eerder een bug te zijn in de driver of de firmware.

----------


## RHulshof

Ben even met vista aan het tweaken geweest en heb ook mijn interne geluid kaart uitgeschakeld nu loopt het als een zonnetje no problems.

ik ga aan komend weekend eens proberen met meerdere bronnen een compleet nummer op te nemen en daarna nog iets toevoegen kijken of de latency optimaal is :Wink: 

tot nu toe is dit echt een goede keuze gebleken.

----------


## RHulshof

Misschien nog even een vraagje is het ook mogelijk om real time effecten mee te laten lopen ?

Voor eventueel een galm tijdens de recording en later zou ik diverse effecten real time willen mee sturen in de live situatie.

is dit mogelijk met de saffire in combi met een laptop.

en is hier software voor ??

----------

